# Bindi gets spayed ***3rd update***



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

TOMORROW - please send her good thoughts, fast healing and a cooperative attitude  

Thanks :wave:


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

well wishes from me and chiwi! ((((bindi)))) :wave:


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

luvmypuppet said:


> well wishes from me and chiwi! ((((bindi)))) :wave:


THANK YOU!!!!!


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

ya know every time i think about a dog getting spayed i get cramps :? so whenever someone posts that their baby is going in for that i really feel for them lol! so everyone just know that my posts about this are genuine


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

luvmypuppet said:


> ya know every time i think about a dog getting spayed i get cramps :? so whenever someone posts that their baby is going in for that i really feel for them lol! so everyone just know that my posts about this are genuine


Aw geesh dont get sick on me...thats my job!! :shock:


----------



## MissMolly (Jan 28, 2005)

Good luck Bindi! You'll do fine! Remember to tell your momma to get you everything you want afterwards! :wink:  Post updates soon!


----------



## Tinker (Jan 3, 2005)

Lots of good thoughts and calming energies for Mom too. It is such a nerve wracking time. I'm so partial to Bindi, no matter how she tries Mommy's patience she is the cutest thing.


----------



## kiwi love (Jun 30, 2004)

Oh Bindi Kiwi sends lots of hugs and Kisses :love1: to her future Doggy
Sis- in-law :love6: . Vic everything will be fine try not to worry to much. Keep us posted. :color:


----------



## jlcase (Feb 8, 2005)

Lots of well wishes going out to Bindi from me and Charlie!!!
Feel better fast little girl.


----------



## SC (Oct 15, 2004)

Good luck! :wave: I'm sure Bindi will do great but it is sooooo nerve wracking! :shock:


----------



## ilovesadie (Jun 1, 2004)

Good luck Bindi! We're all rootin' for you =)


----------



## Boogaloo (Mar 27, 2004)

Victoria, you and Bindi will definitely be in my thoughts so keep us posted, OK? 

I will make sure that Bosco and Lola cross their paws for luck tomorrow!


----------



## sjc (Jan 14, 2005)

We will be thinking of you both! I will be getting Chloe spayed soon too!  Just keep us posted.

sandra


----------



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

Victoria and Bindi I will be thinking about you tomorrow. 

good luck and god bless


----------



## Auggies Mom (Jun 9, 2004)

Positive thoughts and best wishes Kisses to Bindi and hugs to Vic :wave:


----------



## blossom (Mar 8, 2005)

Sending good luck, and lots of hugs and kisses to Bindi and her mommy!! Wishing her a speedy recovery!! :wave:


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

Good thoughts coming your way from me and Lily. I know it will be just fine. Give us an update as soon as you can.


----------



## Kelly (Jun 30, 2004)

You have lots of good thoughts coming your way from me!
She'll be fine and back to herself sooner than you think :wink:


----------



## Camilla (Nov 29, 2004)

Poppy and I are sending lots of love and hugs to Bindi and to you too Vic...we went through it last week, so we know how you feel! :sad1: 
It will be over before you know it and little Bindi will be bouncing around as usual...good luck! :wave:


----------



## TeresaAnn20 (Oct 19, 2004)

Good Luck Bindi and and I wish you a speedy recovery...I know how I felt when baby went to be spayed it was the worst hour of my life.


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

i wish bindi a good recovery and hope everything goes well :wink: 

i dread the 24th of may when my baby's have to go in  

kisses nat


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

xx-nathalie-xx said:


> i wish bindi a good recovery and hope everything goes well :wink:
> 
> i dread the 24th of may when my baby's have to go in
> 
> kisses nat


that's a great day to have it done, it's my mom's birthday


----------



## Vala (Jul 8, 2004)

Stinky and Smelly send her lots of hugs and flowers! Also, wish her a speedy recovery!
:flower: :toothy4: :flower: :toothy4: 
Stinky tells Poppy not to worry..is Smelly the one that's smitten with Bindi!


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

luvmypuppet said:


> xx-nathalie-xx said:
> 
> 
> > i wish bindi a good recovery and hope everything goes well :wink:
> ...



i will keep that in mind :wink: 

kisses nat


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

OH my heart!!!!!!! :love9: 

She is nervous as can be as "she knows this place mommie :x ", still despite her nerves she wants to see and greet everyone....she weighed in at 4lbs 4oz....she is still such a squirt! 

She got her morphine shot and she flipped out :shock: crying etc etc and crawled all over me and got blood on my new shirt. I forget to tell them tiny needle, bad mommie already :crybaby: . She continued to cry until she had to puke and she did for awhile :sign11: , then she passed out and I looked at my hubby and I said she looks "gone" I was freakin out (in my head) so I made her move and we kept her covered. They took her blankie back with her....the doc at this point was not in the room just the OR nurse and she was sweet, of course everyone loves the tiny Bindi.....

Then not 10 min after we left my cell rang and I said OMG not already what is wrong.....but it was the doc giving me a brief overall of her mouth, they will pull three :brushteeth: that she could see real quick and they are doing a needle aspiration of her lump to make sure its nothing serious.

So here we are I wait....... :sad11: 

Oh and I tried to get the blood out of my shirt and I did for the most part but dontcha know that when I picked up KEMO he was all over the spot where the blood was.....he would not stop. He is not even looking for her, isnt that odd? :scratch: 

Anyway thats it for now :tongue3:


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

Smelly the one that's smitten with Bindi! 


> oh RRRRREEEEEEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAALLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLYYYYYYY?
> when we you gonna tell me Vala? :lol:


----------



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

I will keep you and Bindi in my thoughts today.. 

Good luck and God bless Bindi


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

*FIRST and FOREMOST I want to thank everyone who sent good vibes to my baby, I know how important it is and how much I appreciated it! God Bless you all! :wave: *


Just heard from the vet, she had 5 teeth pulled :shock: , said the lump is fat cells, I was like geez that is awful young to be getting them plus she is skinny not overweight at all!! Thought it could be a scar from vaccine but i said Nah she just got it....and never had a shot in that weird place. 

Anyway she was just coming out of the anesthia so we are getting her at 6. 

Until then............ :wave:


----------



## Tinker (Jan 3, 2005)

Well at least she did ok and that's the main thing. I hate that she's getting those lumps so young though, poor baby. Continued updates when she's home please.


----------



## Owned (Sep 22, 2004)

I'm glad everything went well.


----------



## maureen (May 9, 2004)

Best wishes to Bindi for a quick recovery!!
Poor Victoria, I hope you are recovering as well! :lol:


----------



## CooperChi (Dec 16, 2004)

So glad to hear she is coming home and that lump wasn't anything serious - how releiving! Have a speedy recovery little Bindi dear! :flower:


----------



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

give her big loves for us when you get her home... 

<HUGGING VICTORIA>


----------



## Boogaloo (Mar 27, 2004)

I am so glad to know that Bindi did good. 5 teeth pulled - WOW! Did you have her dew claws removed too? 

Feel better soon, Bindi Boo!


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

_So_ glad the lump is nothing. Wow, 5 teeth pulled! She's going to be awfully uncomfortable for awhile but imagine how good she'll feel after that.

Sounds like it was a pretty traumatic day for Bindi and for mom. You will be so happy once you have her back in your arms again. We all know that feeling of relief. Good girl, Bindi.


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

She's home.........very doped. Just peed all over the carpet but hey I cant get mad.....I have her teeth too. The two are so darn small I had to ask where they were in the vial  

She was covered with blood so I washed her up (face) not belly and tried to make her feel better. 

Guess what the bill was, I almost fainted $404.00 :shock: :shock: :shock: for everything. No follow up visit, no sutures (I as thinking she would have them) they are all inside which is good cause she likes string and stuff. I will be submitting to the ins co part of this bill so maybe I will get like $130 back. I hope....Kemo wants to play and was barking at her so I locked her in the bedroom gated up with all she needs but I imagine she wont be eating or drinking anything anytime soon. 
How I will get her pain meds in her is gonna be real fun :roll: 

Thats that I suppose. 

Thanks again everyone, I hope she heals real fast!!


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

Boogaloo said:


> Did you have her dew claws removed too?


 No I have mixed feelings about it-heard they can get bone infections if done later so I just keep them real short. They havent gotten caught on anything yet . I cant imagine what the heck that cost would have been on top of what I already paid! :shock:


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

With her pain meds, im presuming they are tablets, try something tastey and squishy like pate, mine loved it,or pnut butter?


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

sullysmum said:


> With her pain meds, im presuming they are tablets, try something tastey and squishy like pate, mine loved it,or pnut butter?


 Yeah she loves liverwurst but she doesnt want anything yet  - I hope she takes it I have to try in 1 hour!


----------



## MissMolly (Jan 28, 2005)

Oh! Poor baby! She looks like she's soooooo pooped! I'm glad that she's home and with her mommy!  Give her a big kiss from me and Molly!


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

Poor Bindi.  

Lily had 4 teeth removed the 1st time, 1 the 2nd time and 1 the 3rd time. She was always ravenous after each surgery! When she had the last surgery a couple weeks ago, she was in a lot of pain on the ride home. The vet had given me some liquid pain meds with a syringe and I just squirted it in her mouth.

As for food, we started with homemade chicken broth, as I knew she'd be thirsty. That stayed down so I gave her some ricotta cheese and milk heated slightly in the microwave. She was still hungry so I cooked up a batch of rice in chicken broth and she ate every single grain! She would have eaten even more but I was afraid to give her too much. :lol: 

I'm sure Bindi will bounce right back. For now, you have even more reason to spoil her rotten.


----------



## my3angels (Apr 15, 2004)

Poor little girl! Gosh I remember my girls looking like that after...well besides Ginger...she was wound up when I got her back.

And yes having dew claws removed this late can cause bone infections...usually if they are going to do it the do the first couple days of life.

Glad to hear she is home recovering.


----------



## Tinker (Jan 3, 2005)

Poor baby, she looks like she feels awful, give her a hug for me too and a kiss from Marcus.


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

me and chiwi send her lots of hugs! poor baby!


----------



## Auggies Mom (Jun 9, 2004)

Glad she is home and i hope she feels all better very soon :wave:


----------



## jennifer (Mar 17, 2005)

Alllllll  i hope she is okay her mommy is doing a good thing for her god bless.


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

Poor little princess! I hope she recovers and is back to her old self in no time!


----------



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

She looks so sad... 

I am glad she is home and doing ok... 

Huggz to both of you....


----------



## Boogaloo (Mar 27, 2004)

Poor lil thing. I hope she did OK last night. Were you able to give hher the pain meds? Keep giving us updates!


----------



## Vala (Jul 8, 2004)

Kemo's mamma said:


> oh RRRRREEEEEEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAALLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLYYYYYYY?
> when we you gonna tell me Vala? :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: all in due time...I was gonna say also that Smelly has the same body structure as Kemo, from the pics on the pic section but I forgot..when I saw him...I said..is like looking at Smelly but in a different color..

:flower: We are all happy that Bindi came out great..the boys send her lots of hugs and nose kisses! :wave:


----------



## Kelly (Jun 30, 2004)

Poor little baby, she looks so miserable. Doesn't it break your heart?
 I hope she feels better soon


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

Did she have any appetite last night at all? Is she feeling better today?


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

Rachael Polachek said:


> Did she have any appetite last night at all? Is she feeling better today?


 You are so sweet! Yes she ate but has had the runs.....twice. She wants to eat but we have her on chicken baby food and canned chicken. Im a little ticked at the vet cause I wanted to know if he meds they put her on can cause the runs but they just skirted around the issue never really answering me and I dont get to talk to the doc or nurse I get the receptionist :roll: to He** with them I will treat her myself. 

If she has them more still I will have to call or take her off the meds and give her Rimadyl. 

She is doing way more than I expected her to do. Still cant pick her up so sometimes that is an issue. But overall I am happy she is eating, she even tried to give Kemo some crap but I broke it up. 

I am sure she will be back to cause havok in no time


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

Kemo's mom, after Lily's surgery I assumed that the meds would give her diarrhea... which is why I fed her rice that first night. I figured the last thing she needed after going without food for 24 hours would be diarrhea. I was so obsessed with getting food and liquids back into her. :lol: 

I know your baby girl will be back to her old self in no time at all.


----------



## kiwi love (Jun 30, 2004)

Vic, I started to tear up when I saw the pics of little Bindi. She looked so pity. I am glad that is she is doing well. I wasn't able to pick Kiwi up at all for several days. Peaches was pretty easy after her surgery. For the runs Kiwi had them last week and the vet said to cook plain rice and use Chicken broth to have a little flavor.


----------



## chimom (Apr 1, 2005)

I am so glad that Bindi is doing well. She'll be back to her hyper self in no time, I'm sure. Hugs to Bindi from Jasmine and myself. Oh, and a hug for Bindi's stressed mommy too. :lol:


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

kiwi love said:


> Vic, I started to tear up when I saw the pics of little Bindi. She looked so pity.


 i know i want to take her pain for her.........its killing me, last night she just whined like very 2 minutes, I finally had to sleep with her on the floor...then she licked me


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

chimom said:


> Oh, and a hug for Bindi's stressed mommy too. :lol:


 Thanks I need it LOL :wave:


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

Rachael Polachek said:


> Kemo's mom, after Lily's surgery I assumed that the meds would give her diarrhea... which is why I fed her rice that first night.


 We are getting her white rice tonight from a chinese place, and I am like you - I kept wanting her to drink and eat...LOL


----------



## ilovesadie (Jun 1, 2004)

Aww! I hope she's doing well! Two things can cause the diarrhea, the obvious one being stress/pain/disorientation which can change her GI patterns, and the other being any IV antibiotics they gave (amoxicillin, cefazolin, etc...). Chicken and rice will help as suggested already. If you have difficulty getting her to down the Rimadyl, and she seems in too much pain, you can ask your vet for oral Buprenex which she won't have to swallow (absorbs through mucous membranes) and will help with the pain from the spay too. 

Good luck, she looks cute as ever, and hope she bounces back really quick!
-Nate


----------



## blossom (Mar 8, 2005)

Awww, lots of hug to you both!  Get well soon, Bindi!!


----------



## -x_Sydney_x- (Apr 6, 2005)

blossom said:


> Awww, lots of hug to you both!  Get well soon, Bindi!!


Ditto!

Love n hugs

:angel1: 

S xXx


----------

